# Twitching Or Shivering?



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie was sleeping on his cushion and I noticed him twitching a bit.

He has since crawled onto my lap and I cannot decide if he is twitching or shivering? 

Hes led on his front leg and appears to keep 'twitching' which is odd but then I thought he might be a bit chilly? The heating isn't on but he is sat on me so wouldn't have thought he was cold?

Or is it just a chi thing for them to twitch in their sleep?

Its proper freaking me out!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Most dogs will twitch in their sleep. Zoey does a lot, she also shivers if she's cold.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I think he was twitching as his lips and nose twitched and he starting growling in his sleep lol

He also sighs alot. What does that mean? I'm paranoid that it means hes fed up or not happy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

He was dreaming mine run and yip in their sleep


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My Zoey does that in her sleep at times as well.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah dont worry, it's normal.
Dillon does lots of dreaming and yapping while asleep. lol
Darla sighs aswell for various reasons, sometimes if i move her or pet her when she is comfy, cheeky wee madam! haha!
They all have their little quirks, you will get used to it. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They just make little noises when they are sleeping sometimes, some more than others. The twitching is normal too


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you see he's not having a good dream, try talking to him softly saying "It's O.K., momma's here." Sometimes this will ease them & let them know they are safe. I know that when I have bad dreams, it's usually because I don't feel good or something bad happened. Midgie twitches in her sleep all the time & I take it as she is in a deep comfortable sleep.


----------

